# Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives Now Up



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup... the Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives are now up for sale on our website... 'nuff said :dance:

Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives @ JKI

A taste to whet the palate:


----------

